# buck shot rattle spoons



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

has anyone ever have any succes with these i bought a bunch from gander today


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yes they are my favorite bait for vertical jigging in hard and soft water for
perch, walleye, and saugeye. try tipping with a whole minnow or just a minnow head, or both. I generally do best on the silvers in clearer water, and the brighter colors in stained water. I almost always use a stinger hook.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I do very well with buckshots, vibees and jiggin raps. If those 3 arent working then I cant buy a bite with anything


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thanks for the info i got a glow orange and a gold


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can swing one more get a rainbow or black and silver color. In CLEAR water these are by far the best producers for us during high light periods. Switch to the glow in low light.

ALWAYS have a stinger available to hang on them in the fish are hitting short, makes a huge difference some days, especially if it's perch versus walleye


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

they work well on perch too!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had GREAT success with these spoons. They are my favorite by far as far as verticle jigging. Here is a bonus Walleye I caught last year while perchin...











I agree the stinger is a big factor some days.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

r stingers those trebble hoooks that attach to the bottom of your hook


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You got it. About 1/2 our fish through the ice are hooked on the stinger.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres how i like to rig mine to fish with smaller minnows like crappie minnows, or small emerald shiners for perch.

These shorter stingers are avaiible from northland the same manufacturer as the buckshot. I like to thread the loop end of the stinger right onto the split ring instead of the hook. this keeps the stinger relatively short for smaller minnows and it keeps it from slipping off over time.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ok thanks i need to go to gander antyway


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Big Joshy, thanks for taking the time to upload a pic of how you rigged the buckshot spoon. Your dad gave me the heads up on how well you do with it. Hope to see you on the ice...

AJ


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I went to the N Canton store and not a buckshot to be seen. The fellow at the counter never heard of them. I bought 3 Swedish Pimples (sp) as they are similar as the photos in other posts. John


----------

